# Bad day for contractors - 3 killed in Afghanistan



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 29, 2015)

Link

WASHINGTON –  U.S. defense officials say three American contractors were shot to death by a gunman in the Afghan capital of Kabul.

One official said the shooting happened Thursday at the North Kabul International Airport complex in the early evening hours. Officials said a local Afghan national was also killed.


----------



## Brian C (Jan 29, 2015)

RIP, their families will be in my prayers.


----------



## Grunt (Jan 29, 2015)

Sad news.

Rest In Peace!


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 29, 2015)

Fucking ANA, betting on it.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 29, 2015)

Rest In God's Own Peace.


----------



## pardus (Jan 29, 2015)

RIP...

I'm surprised this hasn't happened more. Soldiers are a higher value target though. I'd expect to see more of this.


----------



## compforce (Jan 29, 2015)

Having been through that airport a few times, I can say it doesn't surprise me at all that something like this happened there. 

RIP guys


----------



## 8654Maine (Jan 29, 2015)

RIP.


----------



## CDG (Jan 29, 2015)

RIP.


----------



## AWP (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm waiting to hear if it is any of our guys though at this point no news may be good news.

Blue Skies.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 29, 2015)

compforce said:


> Having been through that airport a few times, I can say it doesn't surprise me at all that something like this happened there.
> 
> RIP guys



 Yeah when I was there in 2011 I felt like such a fat target. Unarmed fresh off a plane. Waiting to get smoked.


----------



## Dame (Jan 29, 2015)

Rest in peace.


----------



## Viper1 (Jan 29, 2015)

Rest in peace


----------



## Wench (Jan 29, 2015)

RIP.


----------



## HALO99 (Jan 29, 2015)

Rest In Peace.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 29, 2015)

RIP.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 29, 2015)

RIP


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 29, 2015)

Tragic. 

RIP


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 30, 2015)

RIP.


----------



## Flagg (Jan 30, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> Yeah when I was there in 2011 I felt like such a fat target. Unarmed fresh off a plane. Waiting to get smoked.



What scared the poop out of me was seeing how craptastic airport security was in patting down the women.  That and all the "I'm important" vehicle packets.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 30, 2015)

RIP Gentlemen.  May you be avenged for this act of cowardice.


----------



## AWP (Jan 30, 2015)

In some respects, KAIA's worse than people realize. This is exacerbated by the folks who commute to KAIA every day. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jan 30, 2015)

RIP


----------

